# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver



## zilti (17. Mai 2007)

Ich bekomme immer obige Fehlermeldung. In welcher Form muss ich den Treiber ins Jar-Archiv implementieren?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2007)

Du kannst ihn neben deine Jar-Datei legen und im Manifest deiner Jar-Datei im Class-Path angeben. Das hat den Vorteil schnell mal die Version wechseln zu können.
Oder du machst es wie in der FAQ von the_29 beschrieben und entpackst den Treiber und integrierst ihn in dein eigenes Jar.
Es gibt auch noch eine Möglichkeit, den Treiber im Consolen-Aufruf in den Class-Path aufzunehmen, aber das wirst du, denke ich, nicht machen wollen.


----------



## zilti (17. Mai 2007)

Und wie geht das mit der Manifestdatei?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2007)

In deiner Manifest-Datei muss dann etwa folgendes stehen:

```
Class-Path: MySQLDriver.jar
Main-Class: meinPaket.MeineStartKlasse
```
Die letzte Zeile muss eine Leerzeile sein


----------

